# Safari nouvel onglet avec pub intempestive



## fachev (13 Janvier 2015)

La question a déjà été posée par Drahcir le 24/09/2014 sans qu'à ma connaissance une solution ait été apportée.
Quand je clique dans une fenêtre dans Safari, environ 1 fois sur 3 un nouvel onglet s'ouvre sur un site : MacKeeper, McAfee, etc.
Cela se produit depuis que j'ai utilisé il y a 3 jours un _installer_ pour une app gratuite qui m'a demandé mon mot de passe de session (ce que je n'avais JAMAIS fait auparavant, et ce sera la première et la dernière fois, juré ! )
Dans Safari, j'ai vidé les caches, vérifié les extensions (je n'en ai que 3 : AdBlock, Duplicata Tab Button et QuickNuke), j'ai retiré avec une commande du terminal (comme indiqué dans _securitemac.com_) tous les éléments attachés à MacKeeper (que je n'ai jamais installé).

Puisque j'ai donné mon mot de passe de session, je suppose qu'un élément a été installé au niveau du système dans une bibliothèque. J'ai fait le tour des fichiers .plist et nettoyé ce qui pouvait l'être avec Onyx.
Entre temps, après une ultime sauvegarde, j'ai fait aujourd'hui une mise à jour de Mavericks à Yosemite qui a très bien fonctionné. Mais le problème perdure
Je ne pense pas être le seul. Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ?
Merci d'avance.
Ma config : Mac mini (mi-2011), OSX 10.10.1, Safari 8.0


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

----->> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/annonces.html


----------



## manilkara (7 Mars 2015)

Bonjour j'ai exactement le même souci: quand je clique dans une fenêtre dans Safari, environ 1 fois sur 3 un nouvel onglet s'ouvre sur un site : MacKeeper le plus souvent ou d'autres sites sans intérêt. Pourriez-vous  me donner la procédure à suivre pour supprimer rectifier ce problème? merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2015)

tu as lu le lien  en #2?
appliquer ce qu'il indique


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2015)

Et une tournée de plus avec ceux qui téléchargent ailleurs que sur le site officiel d'un éditeur de logiciels et qui ramassent de beaux adwares.


----------



## manilkara (7 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et une tournée de plus avec ceux qui téléchargent ailleurs que sur le site officiel d'un éditeur de logiciels et qui ramassent de beaux adwares.



C'est probablement ce qui a dû se passer même si au jour d'aujourd'hui je ne me rappelle plus du tout ce qui peut en être l'origine...je serai beaucoup plus vigilant désormais!



pascalformac a dit:


> tu as lu le lien  en #2?
> appliquer ce qu'il indique


le lien ne fonctionne plus


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2015)

Ce n'est pas qu'il ne marche pas, mais ce n'est pas le bon lien, le voici.. http://forums.macg.co/threads/adware-onglets-indesirables-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes.1260054/


----------



## manilkara (9 Mars 2015)

merci Locke! tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------

